# CSH:  COFFEE And DECAFF



## Dr. Pain (Mar 2, 2003)

I have frequently noted that it's coffee and not caffeine that effects my physique.......now I'm looking for reasons:

From our other thread:

http://www.annieappleseedproject.org/chemfoodhert.html



> *Coffee is a known phytoestrogen. Coffee is commonly known to make fibrocystic breast disease worse. It is not thought to be the caffeine, but coffee itself mimics estrogen strongly. Thus, decaffinated coffee still may be estrogenic.*



Now..to continue.....


Coffee May Boost Estrogen Levels in Women 

By Suzanne Rostler 

NEW YORK (Reuters Health) - *Drinking more than two cups of coffee daily may boost estrogen levels in women* and could exacerbate conditions such as endometriosis and breast pain, study findings suggest. 

According to the researchers, women who drank the most coffee had higher levels of estradiol, a naturally occurring form of estrogen, during the early follicular phase, or days 1 to 5 of the menstrual cycle. 

``Higher estrogen levels would not be beneficial for women who for example have endometriosis, breast pain and family histories of breast or ovarian cancer, especially arising premenopausally, the studys lead author, Dr. Daniel W. Cramer from Brigham and Womens Hospital in Boston, Massachusetts, told Reuters Health. 

``It is my personal advice that such women should be discouraged from consuming more than two cups of coffee per day, Cramer said. 

The study included nearly 500 women aged 36 to 45 who were not pregnant, breast-feeding or taking hormones. All women answered questions about their diets, smoking habits, height and weight. Researchers measured the womens hormone levels during days 1 to 5 of their menstrual cycle. 

Women who consumed the most cholesterol and alcohol, *and those who consumed more than one cup of coffee a day had significantly higher levels of estrogen during the early follicular phase of their menstrual cycle*, according to the report in the October issue of Fertility and Sterility. 

In fact, caffeine intake from all sources was linked with higher estrogen levels regardless of age, body mass index (BMI), caloric intake, smoking, and alcohol and cholesterol intake. Women who consumed at least 500 milligrams of caffeine daily, the equivalent of four or five cups of coffee, had nearly 70% more estrogen during the early follicular phase than women consuming no more than 100 mg of caffeine daily, or less than one cup of coffee. 

Women aged 40 and older and those who smoked had higher levels of follicle stimulating hormone (FSH), which reflects the number of eggs remaining in a womans ovaries. FSH tends to increase with age, and high levels of the hormone correspond with fewer eggs. Therefore, the observation that smokers have higher FSH levels suggests that their ovaries are ``older than their chronological age, Cramer explained. 

``*Our study provides a basis for believing that coffee consumption increases estradiol levels, Cramer said. ``While these effects are modest with one or two cups*, they are more evident at higher levels of consumption. 

SOURCE: Fertility and Sterility 2001;76:723-729. 

----------------------

Interesting...esp the cessation of B/C..B/C being stored in fat..and taking up to a year to disapate....:

http://www.goodbyepms.com/cause.htm

------------------------------

http://www.goodbyepms.com/cause.htm

Reiterates:





> offee is a known phytoestrogen.
> Coffee is commonly known to make fibrocystic breast disease worse. It is not thought to be the caffeine, but coffee itself mimics estrogen strongly. Thus, decaffinated coffee still may be estrogenic.



----------------------------------------------------
Phytoestrogens

Many different plants produce compounds that may mimic or interact with estrogen hormones in animals. At least 20 compounds have been identified in at least 300 plants from more than 16 different plant families (Colborn and others, 1996). Referred to as phytoestrogens, these compounds are weaker than natural estrogens and reside in herbs and seasonings (garlic, parsley), grains (soybeans, wheat, rice), vegetables (beans, carrots, potatoes), fruits (date, pomegranates, cherries, apples), and drink (coffee).

Decaff is coming!


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 2, 2003)




----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 2, 2003)

Ok...I'll stop for now...before you eat something really bad! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 2, 2003)




----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_



Are you "threatening me?"  


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 2, 2003)

...sorry, just testing the new smilies


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 2, 2003)

Bottomline...Decaff is NO different! 



DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 2, 2003)

Then I may as well drink the good stuff!  lol


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Mar 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Then I may as well drink the good stuff!  lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Then I may as well drink the good stuff!  lol



For now my little w*ass*, for now....


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 2, 2003)

Thank god...cause I have a feeling the months between FAME and MM and going to be PURE HELL!!!!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 2, 2003)

Oh NO!  Who's w8ing that long!  

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 2, 2003)

.....


----------

